# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  عموما المشكلة هي اني ما اقدر احط بيندينج اورود على برنامج الميتا تريدر  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## النمر الكسلان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساكم الله بالخير جميع ........ اعذروني على عنوان الموضوع بس والله من الحرقة  :Jumpon:  
عموما المشكلة هي اني ما اقدر احط بيندينج اورود على برنامج الميتا تريدر 
يعني امر مستقبلي ما اقدر احط وكلما حاولت اعطاني انفاليد ! بالعبارة هذي
invalid S/L or T/P
طيب حاولت ان الأمر يكون بعيد عن السعر الحالي بعشر نقاط ايضا ماصارت معي
لكن احيانا واحس ان البرنامج يشفق على خشتي من كثر المحاولات ! :Compress: 
اقدر احط بندينج اوردر لكن مجرد ما انتهي من الأمر واحاول احط امر مرة ثانيه ما اقدر
والله مادري وش السواة لكن البركة فيكم مالي غير الله ثم اهل الخبرة  
أتمنى من اللي يعرف حل المشكلة مايبخل علي فيها والله لايهينه ويجعلها في موازين حسناته
ودمتم سالمين .!!!!!!!!! اخوكم النمر المنتف ........ المضارب الكسلان 
 وربكم اليوم بحق مضارب منتوف <<<<<<<< ساعدوني ياجماعة الخير وربكم احس ان
اذني اليمين صارت اكبر من اليسار من كثر ما امعطها وافكر وش المشكله !

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مساكم الله بالخير جميع ........ اعذروني على عنوان الموضوع بس والله من الحرقة  
> عموما المشكلة هي اني ما اقدر احط بيندينج اورود على برنامج الميتا تريدر 
> يعني امر مستقبلي ما اقدر احط وكلما حاولت اعطاني انفاليد ! بالعبارة هذي
> invalid S/L or T/P
> طيب حاولت ان الأمر يكون بعيد عن السعر الحالي بعشر نقاط ايضا ماصارت معي
> لكن احيانا واحس ان البرنامج يشفق على خشتي من كثر المحاولات !
> اقدر احط بندينج اوردر لكن مجرد ما انتهي من الأمر واحاول احط امر مرة ثانيه ما اقدر
> والله مادري وش السواة لكن البركة فيكم مالي غير الله ثم اهل الخبرة  
> ...

 اولا الامر لازم يكون على بعد 10 نقط  ثانيا لو الاوردر شراء  لو كان تحت السعر الحالى يبقى buy limit  لو كان فوق السعر الحالى يبقى buy stop   لو الاورد بيع لو كان تحت السعر الحالى يبقى sell stop   لو كان فوق السعر الحالى يبقى sell limit

----------


## النمر الكسلان

الله يرضى عليك أخ سمير ويعطيك العافية ............. كلك نظر يابعدهم 
أخيراااا لقيت الحل هفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف !
فعلا حليتها ونا خوووك !.................................!

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> اولا الامر لازم يكون على بعد 10 نقط   ثانيا لو الاوردر شراء  لو كان تحت السعر الحالى يبقى buy limit  لو كان فوق السعر الحالى يبقى buy stop   لو الاورد بيع لو كان تحت السعر الحالى يبقى sell stop  لو كان فوق السعر الحالى يبقى sell limit

 100 % يا استاااااااااااااااااذ

----------

